# A new and better setup for my Cali king snake



## jlt1985 (7 mo ago)

I'm just looking for some advice and tips on what's best to use, best vivairum size, brands, best lighting solutions nd brands ect. I am doing my own homework on Google trying to update my knowledge really and give my Cali the best I can. I'd be grateful for any advice and will appreciate your time aswell. From what I've read I know I'm going to need a bigger viv, he's between 3ft to 3.5ft in length so a Viv 4ft in length will give him more than enough room to sretch out I'm just not to sure what's the best high nd depth for the Viv? I've been looking into some lighting setups but to be honest it's all new to me that side of things, always stuck with a heat mat, so any general knowledge to point me in the right direction with the lights would be a massive help.

Thanks for looking hope have a chat soon cheers Jamie


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

4 x 2 x 2 viv
Plenty of hides and branches.
Use a basking lamp as a heat source controlled by a dimming stat.
UV is an option as well, no evidence that snakes need it, but plenty of anecdotal evidence that it's beneficial.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Jamie, welcome to the madhouse forum.

The only thing I can ad to Ian's post is what space do you have for a vivarium? - If you can fit a 5' x 2' x 2' or even larger, say 6' then go for it. Fill it with branches, hides and cover through plants (artificial) and the snake will make use of the extra space


----------



## jlt1985 (7 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> 4 x 2 x 2 viv
> Plenty of hides and branches.
> Use a basking lamp as a heat source controlled by a dimming stat.
> UV is an option as well, no evidence that snakes need it, but plenty of anecdotal evidence that it's beneficial.


I've done a lot of reading and research since posting and thanks for your reply it has helped l. I've got everything I think I'll need all priced up. Thanks again


----------



## jlt1985 (7 mo ago)

Malc said:


> Jamie, welcome to the madhouse forum.
> 
> The only thing I can ad to Ian's post is what space do you have for a vivarium? - If you can fit a 5' x 2' x 2' or even larger, say 6' then go for it. Fill it with branches, hides and cover through plants (artificial) and the snake will make use of the extra space


Thanks for the reply Ive came across a nice set up just 4ft though but I'm liking the option of a matching cabinet, I've not found any bigger in that range of vivs but I'm still looking the little is getting the best I can give


----------

